# Flashing light on DataTraveler flash drive plugged to Android Tablet



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

When I use usb cable to plugin 8 gb DataTravaler G3
to Curtis 7029 Android tablet.


It keeps on flashing even when I don't click on a file 
inside flash drive and just plug it in to tablet.

But this doesn't happen on older Kingston DataTraveler flash drive which are like 4 gbs, 2 gbs, and 1 gb.

Is this normal or something in G3 flash drive causing this to happen ?

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Some flash drives do have a constant blinking light when plugged in. Nothing to worry about.


----------

